# Job hunting in Johannesburg



## fionamurphy (Feb 1, 2010)

I am wanting to relocate to Johannesburg in April this year, to join my South African boyfriend. I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how best to job hunt as i am not getting very far. I have a degree in Architecture and I now work in Business Development. I would appreciate any advice!


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Recruitment agencies. (Kelly, Specialised personel(?), etc)
Star newspaper.
Boyfriend / google architecture firms
Jobmail online.


----------



## trillian001 (Nov 3, 2008)

fionamurphy said:


> I am wanting to relocate to Johannesburg in April this year, to join my South African boyfriend. I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how best to job hunt as i am not getting very far. I have a degree in Architecture and I now work in Business Development. I would appreciate any advice!


google architectural companies - stauch vorster etc and apply directly or try the bigger recruitment agencies. The Focus group is based in Hyde Park and has a "building" division. Also try DAV personelle and the architectural magazines.
good luck,


----------

